# Anyone know where I can buy Chalk Board Markers in Dublin?



## Paulsgirl (19 Sep 2010)

Hi 

I believe these exist but no idea where to buy them in Dublin or even if they are available here.  

Anyone know?

Thanks

Paulsgirl.


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Sep 2010)

Amazon appear to have them and not sure how that free super saver delivery works but it might be an option for you.

For art supplies daughter regularly uses O'Sullivan Graphics so you might be able to give them a call and they may be able to offer advice.


----------



## browtal (19 Sep 2010)

*Black board*

Does anybody know where I can buy a black board about 3' 6" square. Preferably with a ledge to collect chalk dust. Thanks Browtal


----------



## irishmoss (19 Sep 2010)

Nisbets do blackboards & markers
http://www.nisbets.ie/products/AdvancedSearch.asp?keyword=black+boards


----------



## Thirsty (20 Sep 2010)

> black board about 3' 6" square


Get yourself a piece of plywood or mdf - B&Q will even cut it to size for you and paint it with blackboard paint (again available in B&Q.  If it's to go on a wall, you can easily paint a square of blackboard paint directly on the wall, use masking tape to get even lines.


----------

